# Cheyenne Frontier Days 2014



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

My wife and I had the pleasure of taking a two day vacation out to Cheyenne Wyoming. My sister-in-law was doing her Lutheran pastor internship out there, so was a great excuse to go. One of her parishioners used to be a PRCA rodeo cowboy, and got us behind the chutes. An absolutely wonderful time and we will definitely go back. A great big thank you to cowboy Pete (Stovepipe) Petty for a helluva time!


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm only 50 miles away and have never been to Cheyenne Frontier Days.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks like a good time and a nice get away stack. Well deserved.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Looks like a good time stack....good for you!


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

My wife and I made the trip this year. We were able to see the rodeo and the Gary Allan concert. It was her anniversary present. It was not exactly what we expected, but a good time none the less.


----------



## matador (Jun 18, 2014)

i've lived in Wyoming since 1997, and I've never actually made it to Frontier Days. The drive between Casper and Cheyenne is a killer and has probably scared me off! The only worse drive is Laramie to Rawlins. I just may have to go next year.

If you ever make it back (or for anyone else), make sure to see the Cody Stampede (July 1-4). I've seen that quite a few times. What a show!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Enjoyed the Cody Stampede on more than one occassion....love to fish around Cody....especially the headwaters of the Buffalo Bill Reservoir and the Lamar Valley in Yellowstone. Wyo is a great state with a tremendous diversity of terrain. Hope to be out there soon.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Do you have some more pics you can post stack?

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

A few more. For some reason, I can't get a bunch of em sized properly to fit.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Vol, I am sure that I can find a cold beer in the fridge if you get out this way again soon.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Lostin55 said:


> Vol, I am sure that I can find a cold beer in the fridge if you get out this way again soon.


Thanks man....I will give you a shout when I cross the Big Horns. I always enjoyed going to the "Proud Cut Saloon" in Cody on a hot August afternoon and have a few Coors Light in frosted mugs....does that ever go down good. And they burn a mean piece of meat there too! Really good steaks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Del and Becky do make a mean steak, and the oysters are always good. I will be around from the 6th to the 18th of August this year. Putting up second I hope. I can always find a little time for a good dinner.


----------



## Thumbtack (Jun 18, 2012)

Good pic Stack.
So how many stetsons did you count while in Cheyenne, Stack


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Way more than what my brain can compute. My wife's hat is a Stetson, mine is MHT... Stetson don't fit my fat head.


----------

